# Lifeboat falls onto crewman



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Reported in Southampton Echo.

Lifeboat on Nagato Reefer 'fell' injuring a member of crew. 

Picture shows port side lifeboat at an odd angle. 

http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/11140380.Lifeboat_falls_on_sailor_s_head_at_docks/


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day mad landsman.sm.today.05:16.re:lifeboat falls onto crewman.#1.i hope all is well for those crewman.the ship is well down on the stern.(cargo removed)could that be a cause??thank you for posting,regards ben27


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Ben,
I would not have thought that the loading or unloading would affect the lifeboat.
The port side boat is down at the bow which suggests that the forward fall failed - it should be straight and level. 
MIG.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Will await the report of course. But its a davit launched totally enclosed type - and we all know what suspicions that instantly raises...... hello on-load release hooks


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day mad landsman.sm.yesterday.21:19.#3.re:lifeboat falls onto crewman.thank you for your informative reply.hope they solve the problem.regards ben27


----------

